# What car soap?



## KO-R32 (Feb 13, 2004)

After years of using & loving Zymol Z505 Auto Wash I am now disappointed at the "new formula" which seems to be sold everywhere here (US) now that they are partnered with Turrle Wax. Only about 1/4 as sudsy and virtually none of the Z505's trademark killer aroma. 










Anybody else notice this? 

Anyway what's the best alternative to use for a former Zymol user?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

I like Optimum's Car Wash, its mild and won't strip waxes or sealants when used at the right dilutions. 

Smells good, and suds up a lot and offers a ton of lubrication to prevent swirls induces from washing. 

another very slick car shampoo is P21S's auto shampoo. Very little suds, but won't strip wax, and offers a high amount of lubrication.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Over here in Ohio, the Zymol soap you're showing stopped showing up on shelves. 

It was a favorite of mine. Some of the slickest suds, and a great coconut scent. 

Is it back on shelves these days, albeit different? What retailer? I used to find it a lot at Target.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

My preference is the Meguiars Deep Crystal for the suds and slickness. Lubrication is the key with car wash soaps along with suds to float the grit away from the paint.


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

For OTC soaps, my favorite has always been Meguiar's Gold Class, although admittedly I haven't used any OTC stuff for years. Now I either use ONR or Meg's Detailer line Hyper-wash.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

If you like a lot of suds, slickness and a nice smell, Duragloss #901 is awesome.


----------



## Innovative Detailing (Oct 5, 2009)

"Stoners" HP-1 works awesome................


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

Jesstzn said:


> My preference is the Meguiars Deep Crystal for the suds and slickness. Lubrication is the key with car wash soaps along with suds to float the grit away from the paint.


 X2. Use this with my home-made foam gun and it does a great job. 



67Customs said:


> If you like a lot of suds, slickness and a nice smell, Duragloss #901 is awesome.


 Also awesome, awesome stuff! I stopped buying it b/c my local car quest stopped carrying it in stock


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

I really like this: http://www.autogeek.net/xmt-shampoo-conditioner.html


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

I've been using the gallon jugs of Meguiars Gold Class from Costco for years, and I've never had a complaint.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

I, too, vouch for Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo & Conditioner. It's viscous and suds up real nicely.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

Have a few soaps in mind but for over the counter I would also say Megs deep crystal...Currently using a sample from sonax which I have to say is pretty impressive although for the price I would rather buy a bottle of onr and chemical guys maxi suds and citrus wash


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

I've been using Meguiar's Gold Class for years. Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

gold class x 1000000000000


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

TXR32 said:


> Also awesome, awesome stuff! I stopped buying it b/c my local car quest stopped carrying it in stock


That sucks. Mine still carries it. I wonder if you can request thim to order if for you. They do that for me at mine. No added price, I just have to go by one extra time.


----------



## EvilChipmunk (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to use either Meguiars Gold Class or Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine. Now I use both of them together! Worked out quite nice I must say.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

I tend to just keep using Meg's Gold Class over and over. Hopefully getting a foam gun soon


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I tend to just keep using Meg's Gold Class over and over. Hopefully getting a foam gun soon


Did you see the post on the low $$ foam gun I came up with ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

I in fact did not. I was just planning on getting one from Phil at DetailersDomain.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I in fact did not. I was just planning on getting one from Phil at DetailersDomain.


 Here is a link to another forum with the info. 

http://www.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=773821


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax

http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/detail/MEG+G17748


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

67Customs said:


> That sucks. Mine still carries it. I wonder if you can request thim to order if for you. They do that for me at mine. No added price, I just have to go by one extra time.


 my car quest is not going to be carrying Duragloss products anymore  Time to find another location b/c I can't believe this!!! It can't be true!!  



Jesstzn said:


> Here is a link to another forum with the info.
> 
> http://www.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=773821


^^^^ It works, trust me! Been using the same one for a few years now


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

pturner67 said:


> Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax
> 
> http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/detail/MEG+G17748


This is what I want to try next.




TXR32 said:


> my car quest is not going to be carrying Duragloss products anymore  Time to find 't at another location b/c I can't believe this!!! It can't be true!!


Dude, that isn't cool at all. I haven't been to mine in a while. I hope they aren't doing the same at mine.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

Citrus Wash & Gloss - best soap I've ever used!


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

Used Megs gold class for years and it is excellent, I do want to try the new ultimate wash and wax next however when the current gallon runs out.

However, I tried the Turtle Wax ICE car wash on sale the other day, it smells like heavenly berries/fruity smell, suds up real nice, and according to the package it wont leave water spots, so far it works as advertised and the car dries up nice after a proper drying session. i highly recommend it!


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

Ricky Bobby said:


> Used Megs gold class for years and it is excellent, I do want to try the new ultimate wash and wax next however when the current gallon runs out.
> 
> However, I tried the Turtle Wax ICE car wash on sale the other day, it smells like heavenly berries/fruity smell, suds up real nice, and according to the package it wont leave water spots, so far it works as advertised and the car dries up nice after a proper drying session. i highly recommend it!


Can you really attest to it not leaving water spots when you are hand drying your car?


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Ricky Bobby said:


> However, I tried the Turtle Wax ICE car wash on sale the other day, it smells like heavenly berries/fruity smell, suds up real nice, and according to the package it wont leave water spots, so far it works as advertised and the car dries up nice after a proper drying session. i highly recommend it!


Yea I also found the Turtle Wax ICE Wash a while back for a good deal at Costco. It works pretty well and I did notice (first couple uses) that the car does dry very well leaving little to no water spots. Lots of suds and it washes pretty smooth.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

just tried out Wolfgang auto bath... it was AMAZING.

put in one cap full and sprayed down with the hose and it sudsed up instantly and the suds where alot heavier and denser than my gold class soap. I dipped my wash mit in there and went to town and i was very impressed. It was super slippery, and even when i had to rub some sap off the paint, i never once got much friction against the paint like I can get with megs gold class.

i still love all things Megs, but wolfgang auto bath is definitely going to be in my line-up from now on.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

ZoomBoy said:


> Can you really attest to it not leaving water spots when you are hand drying your car?



I have found it works as advertised, give it a try yourself, i dry my car in the garage anyway with The Absorber and a big blue microfiber to finish it off. It definitely doesn't leave spots from the past 3 months of use and about 7-8 washes, obviously i wouldnt recommend testing it by letting it dry up in the sun, but for my use I found its pretty damn spotless.


smells great too!


----------



## KO-R32 (Feb 13, 2004)

At long last I'm ready to buy as my Z505 has run out (the new formula was crap anyway). Thanks for all the advice although I think I'm going to try this: 










http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...ts_chemicals/cleaners_protectants/car_washes/ 

I do like the looks of the Duragloss #901 though, I'll keep a look out for that one. 



Jman5000 said:


> Over here in Ohio, the Zymol soap you're showing stopped showing up on shelves.
> 
> It was a favorite of mine. Some of the slickest suds, and a great coconut scent.
> 
> Is it back on shelves these days, albeit different? What retailer? I used to find it a lot at Target.


 Hadn't seen in to the shelf in ages. I was primary buying it via Amazon through various retailers.


----------



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax, I used this on my gold white metalic JSW and the results where stunnning. This stuff is amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

Ricky Bobby said:


> However, I tried the Turtle Wax ICE car wash on sale the other day, it smells like heavenly berries/fruity smell, suds up real nice, and according to the package it wont leave water spots, so far it works as advertised and the car dries up nice after a proper drying session. i highly recommend it!


 Of course the saop wont leave water spots. The soap/water mix you are rinsing off wont leave water spots. The rinse water drying on the paint before you dry it off is what is leaving the water spots.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

67Customs said:


> Of course the saop wont leave water spots. The soap/water mix you are rinsing off wont leave water spots. The rinse water drying on the paint before you dry it off is what is leaving the water spots.


 Yeep :thumbup:


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

67Customs said:


> Of course the saop wont leave water spots. The soap/water mix you are rinsing off wont leave water spots. The rinse water drying on the paint before you dry it off is what is leaving the water spots.


 Oh I thought everyone had a CR Spotless


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

Bought AutoGlym body wash and I have to say it was dissapointing. Had to mix with Onr and Megs deep crystal for it to feel slick and give it suds


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

I got a sample of Wolfgang Auto bathe with a order I made from Autogeek.net. Stuff is pretty good.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

A few not mentioned but big movers for us and have a solid following.

Lusso Auto Bathe (amazing)
Adam's Car Wash


----------



## godbrick (Oct 22, 2010)

I use the DP Auto Soap or Wolfgang Auto Soap. I have the Wolfgang Foam Canon that attaches to your hose, it works great. I get some weird stains from my car wrap but it works great to take them off.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been using Meguiar's Deep Crystal for years and I love it. Is not expensive about $4.99 from Target.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

mattsteel77 said:


> I am now disappointed at the "new formula" which seems to be sold everywhere here (US) now that they are partnered with Turrle Wax. Only about 1/4 as sudsy and virtually none of the Z505's trademark killer aroma.


Hey partener ... why are you cutting and pasting parts of other peoples postings?


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

Jesstzn said:


> Hey partener ... why are you cutting and pasting parts of other peoples postings?


Maybe he was trying to quote the OP because he want's to say the same thing.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Tomandante said:


> Maybe he was trying to quote the OP because he want's to say the same thing.


No... if you look at this forum and his postings .. he is doing it all over the place.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

Jesstzn said:


> No... if you look at this forum and his postings .. he is doing it all over the place.


LOL what a freak. :screwy: He did it in one of my posts too. :laugh:


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

Tomandante said:


> LOL what a freak. :screwy: He did it in one of my posts too. :laugh:


Weird! I've reported him, those letters are valuable! :laugh:


----------



## godbrick (Oct 22, 2010)

Maybe he just can't think of anything original to say, poor guy. 

I tried out that Deep Crystal wash. It works great and is a lot cheaper than DP soap. Thanks.


----------



## DSWitte (Jun 17, 2008)

pturner67 said:


> Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax
> 
> http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/detail/MEG+G17748


Love the feel and smell of this stuff!


----------



## Mikey03Jetta18T (Jun 26, 2009)

I went to Pepboys and brought a bottle of Autoglym Bodywash Shampoo.


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

lemansvw said:


> Bought AutoGlym body wash and I have to say it was dissapointing. Had to mix with Onr and Megs deep crystal for it to feel slick and give it suds


I know right!!! I cant believe I spent 9 dollars for that nonsense, all I really got out of it is a pretty bottle. :banghead:


----------



## me (Dec 10, 2000)

This works well for me. I bought the gallon size years ago and I still have quite a bit left (although I admit I don't wash my car as often as I used to).


----------

